# Models For Sale



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Im looking to buy a few finished models for my sons, post what you have lowriders only, thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What are you lookin to spend?

Something like this i would have to charge 200.00










Its very detailed ! I dont build toys ! These would have to be put on display ! If you want to get them something to play with there might a few people with some DUB CITY stuff !


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

thats nice & i know that there not toys


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2007, 06:18 AM~7197077
> *thats nice & i know that there not toys
> *


Nick Pleas check out some of my build topics on here ! If the price is right I might be welling to sale you something you like ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2007, 04:54 AM~7197052
> *Im looking to buy a few finished models for my sons, post what you have lowriders only, thanks
> *



I GOT YOU BIG OL PAN!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

one of a kind, Fully functional realistic rear lift, and front hop---remote control, scratch built, promo caddi 
pics....
























vid....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os

Price---$225.00


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIE I GOT 2 SO FAR,NOTHING SPECTACULAR! BUT THEY ARE SOME COOL MODELS THE CAPRICE TOOK A LONG ASS TIME TO B.M.F.,I AIRBRUSHED THE PAINT ONTO THE BOTH OF THEM! I GAVE UP ON THE IMPALA,IT NEEDS TO BE BMF'ED,BUT I'M ASKING $20.00 SHIPPED ON THE CAPRICE,AND$15.00 SHIPPED ON THE IMPALA,PM ME IF INTERESTED!..........................................


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Feb 7 2007, 05:46 AM~7197276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY SO MUCH? I CAN SEE PAYING THAT MUCH FOR MINIDREAMS CAR BUT THAT SEEMS ALOT FOR THAT ONE? AM I MISSING SOMETHING? I REALLY LIKE IT THOUGH, I HAD A 79 THAT COLOR AND IT HOPS COOL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 9 2007, 01:46 AM~7216504
> *WHY SO MUCH? I CAN SEE PAYING THAT MUCH FOR MINIDREAMS CAR BUT NOT THAT ONE? AM I MISSING SOMRTHING?
> *



you are missing alot on that one. Thats a one of a kind wireless hopper.  built by the man himself. Jevries.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 9 2007, 12:50 AM~7216511
> *you are missing alot on that one.  Thats a one of a kind wireless hopper.    built by the man himself.  Jevries.
> *


intresting, im brand new to these models and dont have the time and less of the skill to do it myself, so i want to start a collection


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Well What u lookin To Spend Bro cause in that case if u want a collection atleast have some one build u a model of what u want and how u want it to look like u know


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 01:59 AM~7216522
> *Well What u lookin To Spend Bro cause in that case if u want a collection atleast have some one build u a model of what u want and how u want it to look like u know
> *


X2. There are alot of skilled people on here that would build you what ever you wanted for a small fee.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hell If U Want Street Cars Single Color Paint Job PM Me


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Feb 9 2007, 12:59 AM~7216522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DONT HAVE A PRICE SET IN MY MIND, I JUST BUY WHAT I LIKE, YOU KNOW, JUST BROWSING FOR NOW BUT SERIOUS...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

BRO----if your just browsing for now and NOT serious, why would you make a thread to search for cars to buy????

the caddy is priced at the price it is at because it is a one of a kind jevries rc hopper like lowandbeyond said, rare, and the best out there.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ok heres a price list ! These cars are very detailed I am just postin up 1 pic if you something you like hit me up !









150.00









250.00 This is a factory promo with no wrapping PLUS its been fully detail with opening hood and LOTS of the OG package ! 









75.00ALL HAND PAINTED NO DECALS ! NO MOTOR OR CHASSIE DETAIL ! but the guts are ! 









500.00 ALL OUT BUILT FOR SHOW ! 









150.00 This is an LS CLIPPED ELCO ! well detailed ! 









300.00 Kinda of a rare kit ALL HAND DONE NO DECALS and this kit is full showable !

Like i said i have lots of more pics of these if you are interested !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

mini you have a great fleet of cars bro, sellin those off would finance me a house lol!!!!! id like to own all of them  but "hes just browsing not serious " ??? lol, that orange monte is the shiz


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 9 2007, 02:41 PM~7218698
> *mini you have a great fleet of cars bro, sellin those off would finance me a house lol!!!!!  id like to own all of them   but "hes just browsing not serious "  ???  lol, that orange monte is the shiz
> *


Thanks Mitch ! If i were to sale any of these the funds are going right back into PLASTIC ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 12:43 PM~7218716
> *Thanks  Mitch  !  If  i  were  to  sale  any  of these  the  funds  are  going  right  back  into  PLASTIC !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



no prob bro, just given cred where cred is due-----you build more than anyone lmao----and thats hte only way to do it, when i sell stuff, it goes right back into new stuff  sending the 70 out for paint wed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

These are Cash only ! Whats your offer ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2007, 12:16 AM~7224147
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> ...



YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

150.00

SALE PENDING ON THIS 1 !


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 12:30 PM~7218623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mini where did you get that decal on the hood?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Feb 12 2007, 09:52 AM~7238790
> *Hey Mini where did you get that decal on the hood?
> *


LOOKS LIKE HE GOT IT FROM THE REVELL 60' IMPALA MODEL :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks like a custome decal


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 12 2007, 01:28 PM~7239515
> *LOOKS LIKE HE GOT IT FROM THE REVELL 60' IMPALA MODEL :biggrin:
> *


This is the decal from the Impala kit i just cut it up !


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE ONLY MY IMPALA KIT WAS THROWN OUT  :angry:


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

i have this 70 impala with real camillion paint and clear inside has flocking. if you want more pics let me know.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 01:30 PM~7218623
> *ok  heres  a  price  list  !    These  cars  are  very  detailed  I  am  just    postin  up  1  pic  if  you  something  you  like  hit  me  up  !
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the baddest cars uve built besides the bubble, the bubble is still my favorite built by u.... :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Feb 12 2007, 10:02 PM~7245040
> *i have this 70 impala with real camillion paint and clear inside has flocking. if you want more pics let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 70 :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 12 2007, 11:13 PM~7245134
> *thats one of the baddest cars uve built besides the bubble, the bubble is still my favorite built by u.... :worship:
> *


he built a car badder than that post pics :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 13 2007, 05:31 AM~7246719
> *he built a car badder than that post pics :0
> *


which one, its either that monte or caprice, and the caprice is still the best imo


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 13 2007, 01:31 PM~7246719
> *he built a car badder than that post pics :0
> *


Here you go: David's badass bubble


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 13 2007, 07:28 AM~7246862
> *Here you go: David's badass bubble
> *


yea thats the tigtest one he's built imo... but color wise i like the orange monte.. but detail, caprce... david what color is that ornage?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

it A Mix of HOK tangalo mixed with the HOK cosmic Sliver ! at a 5 to 1 mix !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 07:53 AM~7246931
> *it  A  Mix  of  HOK  tangalo  mixed  with  the  HOK  cosmic  Sliver !  at  a  5  to  1  mix !
> *


ahh well i cant do no mixin, my buddy that i havent seen in like a year now has my air brush still...  ive been thinkin about buyin that spray paint can where u can had ur own color than u add the c02 to it... i know this guy that used that to match the paint on his truck than spot paint it and it turned out perfect... u seen it?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 7 2007, 07:11 AM~7197364
> *one of a kind, Fully functional realistic rear lift, and front hop---remote control, scratch built, promo caddi
> pics....
> 
> ...


how much for a caddi like this that can also 3 wheel??? pm me


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Feb 13 2007, 10:53 PM~7254707
> *how much for a caddi like this that can also 3 wheel??? pm me
> *


u prolly wont be able to find one like that that 3 wheels unless jevries makes one that does.. and ud prolly be lookin at a higher price than this one posted... these are hand built and custom work done with alot of time... jevries is buildin some more that he said should be done by the end of summer, but i dont know if hes makin n e one that 3 wheel or just hoppers like this one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 02:30 PM~7218623
> *ok  heres  a  price  list  !    These  cars  are  very  detailed  I  am  just    postin  up  1  pic  if  you  something  you  like  hit  me  up  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 02:30 PM~7218623
> *ok  heres  a  price  list  !    These  cars  are  very  detailed  I  am  just    postin  up  1  pic  if  you  something  you  like  hit  me  up  !
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED CASH ! THESE ARE READY TO SHIP!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i dont' think id be able to part with some of those if they were mine, beautiful cars


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Mini, I wish I had the cash right now to help you out. I'd love to have that '61 and that Monte!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 12:30 PM~7218623
> *ok  heres  a  price  list  !    These  cars  are  very  detailed  I  am  just    postin  up  1  pic  if  you  something  you  like  hit  me  up  !
> 
> 
> ...


homie get at me about the one in primer in the background,

it looks like a similar body to blue(my olds)and so i have an idea for that one..hit me up homie IM HELLA SERIOUS..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2007, 02:57 AM~7401720
> *homie get at me about the one in primer in the background,
> 
> it looks like a similar body to blue(my olds)and so i have an idea for that one..hit me up homie IM HELLA SERIOUS..
> *


I think that one went to Twinn, but I could be wrong. It's a Caprice here's the link to the build up......Mini's Caprice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks homie....

i left him a message in there...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 02:30 PM~7218623
> *ok  heres  a  price  list  !    These  cars  are  very  detailed  I  am  just    postin  up  1  pic  if  you  something  you  like  hit  me  up  !
> 
> 
> ...



*OK I NEED CASH TO GET SOME THING UP AND RUNNING ! EVERYTHING IS HALF THE POSTED PRICED ! SHIPPED ! *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 6 2007, 05:39 PM~7421365
> *PM SENT
> *


I get and started laughing ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 03:24 PM~7421253
> *OK  I  NEED  CASH  TO  GET  SOME  THING    UP  AND  RUNNING !  EVERYTHING  IS  HALF  THE  POSTED  PRICED !  SHIPPED !
> *


damn homie...i hope you get em sold..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Amazing skillz homie.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

94 AND 59 IMP HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 91605


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

15.00 shipped a peice


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

trades welcome


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i forgot to say money orders only


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck homie


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a few good models for sale...

beto is the hight bidder on this one..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=010

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=010

that vette is cool if you ask me lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i seen those and was gonna ask you if that was you sellin em..

i went blank and forgot..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

THE 94 AND 59 SOLD TO TWINN


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

the duster is missing front bumper i will trade it .the other kits are $15.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

will post more soon


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

15 each or for both?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

no a peice


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will take $25.00 for 2kits shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

anyone need this sale or trade


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey lonnie, does that GMC Syclone have the roll pan?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

NO IT HAS A BUMPER OFF A SONOMA


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

63 ,64,67 SOLD TO MODELTECH


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

too bad there isnt a canopy to make it look like a blazer i would be sayin add it to what im buying.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2007, 01:37 PM~7477509
> *too bad there isnt a canopy to make it look like a blazer i would be sayin add it to what im buying.
> *



Make one. Just cut the window frame from the door back then move it to the tail gate then take sheet styrene and make the sides and top for it. 


*NOTE* This model is not mine, I wish it was. Some day I might get another Xtreme kit and try it out on it.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

this truck never got painted just the int,


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

shit i thought somebody would want trade something for the cyclone


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 14 2007, 04:12 PM~7478612
> *Make one.  Just cut the window frame from the door back then move it to the tail gate then take sheet styrene and make the sides and top for it.
> *NOTE* This model is not mine, I wish it was. Some day I might get another Xtreme kit and try it out on it.
> 
> ...


im also a super rookie at the time..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

I GOT ANOTHER 59 LOWRIDER ANY BODY WANNA TRADE


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 14 2007, 11:28 PM~7481546
> *shit i thought somebody would want trade something for the cyclone
> *


Hey man what kinda trades ya lookin for the cyclone ?? 
and could ya snap a couple more pics of it, i might be intrested in it, is it the 1/20 scale one ??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

YES ICAN AND GIVE ME 5 MINUTES


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ITS STILL UP FOR TRADE SO POST WHAT YA GOT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

HERES ANOTHER ON UP FOR TRADE


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

this ones for sale :wow:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...47296&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn i would have bought that out right from ya!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 15 2007, 08:04 PM~7487261
> *damn i would have bought that out right from ya!!
> *



awwww i wish i would known that... hopefully it would go for more that $50... but i doubt it...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

will take 78 monte or 65vert for the cyclone


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lonnie, you should get that MO monday or tuesday homie! :thumbsup: Let me know when you get it!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

will do need another truck lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2007, 10:45 PM~7487666
> *OK  Heres  a    some  stuff  i  can  live  with  out !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The Blue 55 and the red 57 are on hold waiting payment !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i want the red chevy truck and the black chevy truck pm me i will be home later


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that mustang 2 model looks cool..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU CAN JUST GO AHEAD AND SEND ME THAT NOVA AND THE MACH-1 WITH ALL IT'S GOODIE'S.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2007, 11:48 PM~7488852
> *The  Blue  55  and  the  red  57    are  on  hold  waiting  payment !
> *


Just came from post office payment sent along with your Elco grill homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 12:15 PM~7490643
> *YOU CAN JUST GO AHEAD AND SEND ME THAT NOVA AND THE MACH-1 WITH ALL IT'S GOODIE'S.
> 
> *




Sorry BIGGS ! Modeltech Got the nova ! But i got the Mach  1 In box already for You !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK Heres whats Left ! 




















All 10.00 each dollars shipped !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

this built up completely?



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 11:02 AM~7490960
> *OK  Heres  whats  Left !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

TTT for this one too.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s_promot_widget


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 13 2007, 11:31 PM~7474203
> *anyone need this sale or trade
> 
> 
> ...


anyone need 1/20 cyclone


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

some old builds for sale


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 01:17 AM~7494946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lonnie what you want these?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

really want to trade some stuff


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

or make me an offer


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 01:21 AM~7494977
> *really want to trade  some stuff
> *


Been Tryin ! You dont want what i got MEMBER ! :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HEY LONNIE MY PRIMO DOESN'T WANT THOSE SUPREMES. I'D TAKE THEM BUT I'M SAVING MY MONEY FOR MORE MODELS OR CAR PARTS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thats kool big vato23


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

4 car lot they are minis now the cyclone ,new 59 lowrider still up for grabs


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what you want for regal homie,


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

HERE IS A BUNCH OF PARTS FOR THE BIG 57 CHEVY NICE PARTS HAVE THE CHASIS TO


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

FOR SALE MAKE OFFER


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

$5 i just need the cragers with wide whites :wow: !!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

7.00 SHIPPED


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 02:00 PM~7497292
> *7.00 SHIPPED
> *



PM SENT!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

CRAGERS WITH FAT WHITES SOLD.....TO WAGON GUY


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ANOTHER PARTS PILE LOTS OF PARTS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

$13.00 FOR THE LOT OF TREE S


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 02:35 PM~7497423
> *$13.00 FOR THE LOT OF TREE S
> *


good price,

ill be sendin out your money tonight,along with the others...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 03:42 PM~7497647
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so the mail will be pickin them up monday,since sunday there aint mail.so it should see you by friday,saturday latest..


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7497262
> *HERE IS A BUNCH OF PARTS FOR THE BIG 57 CHEVY NICE PARTS HAVE THE CHASIS TO
> 
> *



Do you have the dash to this??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 18 2007, 12:42 PM~7500774
> *Do you have the dash to this??
> *


LOOK IN THE PIC ! Its behind the hood ! 
:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks mini all those parts are still up for grabs even the wheels wagon guy let me know he couldent get thm so let me know if you want anythig or all


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 18 2007, 01:43 PM~7501456
> *thanks mini all those parts are still up for grabs even the wheels wagon guy let me know he couldent get thm so let me know if you want anythig or all
> *


money order is in the mail homie... :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cool thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anytime,sorry it took long,builder on a budget


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lol...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7497262
> *HERE IS A BUNCH OF PARTS FOR THE BIG 57 CHEVY NICE PARTS HAVE THE CHASIS TO
> 
> 
> ...


$20.00 shipped


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2007, 11:03 AM~7500841
> *LOOK  IN  THE  PIC !    Its    behind  the  hood  !
> :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I didn't see it the first time but after you said something and it was there, I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

did u already sell this one at half off? if not let me know i get paid on tuesday.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 13 2007, 11:31 PM~7474203
> *anyone need this sale or trade
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe this isnt gone yet no offers or trades


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

64 gto for sale no the wheels dont go complete kit


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

or trade


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 18 2007, 10:59 PM~7504637
> *64 gto for sale no the wheels dont go complete kit
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE COLOR HOMIE...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

metal specs blue from parts store


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 18 2007, 10:59 PM~7504637
> *64 gto for sale no the wheels dont go complete kit
> 
> 
> ...


I thought your kid crushed that car!?!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

not the same one bro found the body in a parts lot on ebay


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 18 2007, 10:13 PM~7504379
> *i cant believe this isnt gone yet no offers or trades
> *


$20.00 shipped


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

package sent for 57 parts trade.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 16 2007, 11:17 PM~7494946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any better pics of this lot? I know your'e looking for a trade, but how much $ you looking to get? What you see is what you get? LMK if anything....


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 18 2007, 05:04 PM~7502283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2007, 07:46 PM~7510249
> *package sent for 57 parts trade.....
> 
> 
> ...



I know 2 people that will start getting some queer mags in the mail. Way to post up some addys. :biggrin: 


























JK.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 09:33 PM~7511368
> *I know 2 people that will start getting some queer mags in the mail.  Way to post up some addys.  :biggrin:
> JK.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 19 2007, 07:50 PM~7510289
> *Any better pics of this lot? I know your'e looking for a trade, but how much $ you looking to get? What you see is what you get? LMK if anything....
> *


I think Mini got these already. :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 10:33 PM~7511368
> *I know 2 people that will start getting some queer mags in the mail.  Way to post up some addys.  :biggrin:
> JK.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: REMIND ME TO SEND YOU SOME OF MY BILLS LONNIE :biggrin: J/K HOMIE ( OR AM I)


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

you fkrs :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

80's caddy, built up ready to sell. 125 shipped

all house of kolor paint. ice pearls, kandy, murals and patterns. Has been shown only one time, and took first place.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

THAT CADDY IS REALLY NICE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 20 2007, 10:55 AM~7514385
> *80's caddy, built up ready to sell. 125 shipped
> 
> all house of kolor paint. ice pearls, kandy, murals and patterns. Has been shown only one time, and took first place.
> ...


was that the metal body homie?

gives me a couple ideas...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2007, 02:22 PM~7514853
> *was that the metal body homie?
> 
> gives me a couple ideas...
> *


plastic kit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 20 2007, 12:56 PM~7515088
> *plastic kit
> *


ok


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

GOT THESE IN TODAY . BOUGHT THE LOT FOR THE MONTE CARLO SO IF ANY ONE IS INTRESTED IN THE OTHERS LET ME KNOW.










1987 CAMARO Z/28











1986 CAMARO










1989 BERETTA GT










1988 SILVERADO C-1500











1978 MONTE CARLO (MINE :biggrin: )


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

how much for the 78 monte i want it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how much for that truck shipped to 98502?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NOT SURE ON SHIPPING VENGENCE

LONNIE AND VENGENCE MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THE TRUCK (OR WILL TRADE)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 21 2007, 06:27 PM~7524927
> *NOT SURE ON SHIPPING VENGENCE
> 
> LONNIE AND VENGENCE MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THE TRUCK (OR WILL TRADE)
> *


pm sent...


lonnie if i woulda known you wanted it too earlier i wouldnt of said anything sorry homie,

it just goes well with somethin i have here waitin to be delivered to my dad..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2007, 04:46 PM~7510249
> *package sent for 57 parts trade.....
> 
> 
> ...


still waiting for my parts.... what the fuck is going on? i know u got your shit.... got the USPS confirmation.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok..... been off for a couple days... read the random shit.... guess i ain't the only one...... somebody go pay him a visit....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2007, 02:30 PM~7218623
> *ok  heres  a  price  list  !    These  cars  are  very  detailed  I  am  just    postin  up  1  pic  if  you  something  you  like  hit  me  up  !
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 06:15 AM~7197075
> *What  are  you  lookin  to  spend?
> 
> Something  like  this    i  would  have  to  charge  200.00
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

150.00 ! shipped !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

200.00 shipped !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice truck mini

you know ill be asking you for advice on my truck build even thought its a simple build..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Make offer 










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332080


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 25 2007, 03:36 PM~7772482
> *Make offer
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332080
> *


$10 shipped to 98502


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

sale pending on these two ! 









150.00









500.00 ALL OUT BUILT FOR SHOW ! 


if deal dont go down i will repost !


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 05:50 PM~7773982
> *sale  pending  on these  two  !
> 
> 
> ...


DEAL GOING DOWN THIS TIME FO SHO...................... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 06:50 PM~7773982
> *sale  pending  on these  two  !
> 
> 
> ...


hey david aint that the ls from the buildoff i was judging in?

if so holy fuck....$500 is right that car is so detailed it took me staring for hours at the screen to see all of em..and i still missed a few..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 08:50 PM~7773982
> *THANKS RODAWG! PAY PAL WENT IN I WILL SHIP ON MONDAY AND GIVE A CONFORMATION # ! NICE DOING THIS DEAL !*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 27 2007, 01:50 AM~7784074
> *hey david aint that the ls from the buildoff i was judging in?
> 
> if so holy fuck....$500 is right that car is so detailed it took me staring for hours at the screen to see all of em..and i still missed a few..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

homie just make sure that one stays safe homie...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

few parts for sale or trade ,,,,,i know its mostly junk but someone might need it 












make offers if needed,,,i could use paint,wires,foil,,,,,,etc


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whats this off of ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

59


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the vert top is probably off a 65 imp and the cont kit could be a 59.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 27 2007, 10:10 PM~7789669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not real sure i think the boot is of 59 imp and maybe the top a 65 67?,,,the bumper by it self i think was from 59 also ,,,,i was just going through old box,,


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

boot ,top , and back bumper on the left are all 59 impala.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

the top might be 59 also i could go fit it on one and see


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2007, 10:01 PM~7789623
> *few parts for sale or trade ,,,,,i know its mostly junk but someone might need it
> 
> 
> ...


POSSIBLE TRADE FOR 96 EXPLORER...?











I HAVE A 4 DOOR AND THAT ONE YOU HAVE IS MORE BOXED LIKE A BLAZER AND THATS WHAT IM LOOKIN FOR..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

sure ill see what other parts i can find to it,,,,looks like mine is maybe a 1:20


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 28 2007, 07:15 AM~7790915
> *sure ill see what other parts i can find to it,,,,looks like mine is maybe a 1:20
> *


ok,sounds good to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 28 2007, 09:29 AM~7791308
> *ok,sounds good to me.... :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 28 2007, 09:58 AM~7791418
> *PM sent
> *


replyed...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

up date this topic!



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 7 2007, 06:15 AM~7197075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Mar 20 2007, 12:55 PM~7514385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I updated everything that wasn't posted SOLD ! and i didn't repost any of LONNIE'S  stuff due the the feed back that he has gotten lately and the fact he is already stated he has had a alot on his plate right now !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mini the explorer is gone....

i am trading bodine an explorer i have..

im just curious if pancho still has that chevy truck....:dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

mini the novas yours? we need to chat , i cant see the pics real well on my phone....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2007, 10:01 PM~7789623
> *few parts for sale or trade ,,,,,i know its mostly junk but someone might need it
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 28 2007, 11:07 AM~7791781
> *mini the explorer is gone....
> 
> i am trading bodine an explorer i have..
> ...



NOPE TRADED TO LONNIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2007, 11:57 PM~7795069
> *NOPE TRADED TO LONNIE
> *


oh well,i was just curious,i told him go for it anyways... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Painted acura integra. complete kit included. 

Paint has a few flaws, but isn't too bad overall. aftermarket graphic decals are buried under the clearcoat. Paint is House of Kolor stratos blue with some custom sparkly fairy dust mixed in.

asking 25 shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Pair of 69' impalas. one hardtop, one convertible. These KITS are in mint condition. Serious buyers only. 400 shipped for the pair. 

These are not resin, promo's, built ups, or cannibalized parts from various kits. These are all original.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

67' impala built model. 175 shipped

Tons of plating, lots of engine detailing and plumbing, photoetch grill, PM me for more pics if interested.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 1 2007, 09:25 PM~7814635
> *Pair of 69' impalas. one hardtop, one convertible. These KITS are in mint condition. Serious buyers only. 400 shipped for the pair.
> 
> These are not resin, promo's, built ups, or cannibalized parts from various kits. These are all original.
> ...



LOL! MAN WHAT AN ASS! YOU FINIALLY LET THEM LOOSE ! MAN IF ONLY I WAS ON A BETTER FINACE LEVEL YOU KNOW I WOULD TAKE THEM ! WHERE THE 66! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 09:28 PM~7814658
> *LOL!  MAN  WHAT  AN  ASS!    YOU  FINIALLY  LET  THE  LOSS  !  MAN IF ONLY  I  WAS  ON  A  BETTER  FINACE  LEVEL  YOU  KNOW  I  WOULD  TAKE  THEM  !  WHERE  THE  66!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, there are only a few here that can afford them, they may be around awhile, lol.

66 is still here, but i'm not as quick to let go of it. :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

$150+shipping










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332080


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 08:50 PM~7773982
> *sale  pending  on these  two  !
> 
> 
> ...




RODAWG ! GOT THE MONEY TODAY ! THANKS ! DOC THANKS FOR HANDLING ALL THE PAY PAL ! YOUR PACKAGE WILL SHIP TOMMROW ! 

THANKS AGAIN YOU GUYS ! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

any time homie


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

heres a 87' buick demolition derby car for sale, it has a SBP(small block pontiac)265, and has the interior built like a derby car should be, and painted like one, i buiult this thing 8 years ago(when i was 7) and it is still today looking good as hell, lol
im askin $20 O.B.O.


















P.S. NO CUTTING EXCEPT FOR ON THE HOOD, , COULD MAKE A NICE REGAL OR CUTTY WITH A LIL TLC


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 2 2007, 07:28 PM~7821702
> *heres a 87' buick demolition derby car for sale, it has a SBP(small block pontiac)265, and has the interior built like a derby car should be, and painted like one, i buiult this thing 8 years ago(when i was 7) and it is still today looking good as hell, lol
> im askin $20 O.B.O.
> 
> ...


i think we would just buy the kit brand new


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

haha, yeah i get what ur sayin, but its a 88 issue , thats one detail i left out, lol, i dont know what its worth, but with some new windows, and a new hood, it could be a nice ride, seriously


> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 06:33 PM~7821728
> *i think we would just buy the kit brand new
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll Buy It For 25 cents and u pay for shipping hows that sound? good deal :biggrin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

haha, i almost said ok, till i relized it sai "cents" lol, nah, im just tryin to get rid of it b4 it goes on ebay


> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 2 2007, 06:38 PM~7821753
> *I'll Buy It For 25 cents and u pay for shipping hows that sound? good deal :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@May 2 2007, 07:36 PM~7821745
> *haha, yeah i get what ur sayin, but its a 88 issue , thats one detail i left out, lol, i dont know what its worth, but with some new windows, and a new hood, it could be a nice ride, seriously
> *


issue dont matter for me really when it looks exactly like the grand national kit i can get from walmart for 8 bucks


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hears what i got for sale/trade!

Chevy doolie (sale pending)

















Another Chevy needs a custom built frame. but its got full custom interior a 2 different grills. asking 40$ or trade


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hears what i got for sale/trade!

Chevy doolie (sale pending)

















Another Chevy needs a custom built frame. but its got full custom interior a 2 different grills. asking 40$ or trade




























Toyota hilux: billit grill and shaved everything 25$ or trade


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

GOT DAM NEED MONEY I WOULD GET THAT C1500  :angry:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 02:00 PM~7821124
> *RODAWG  !    GOT  THE  MONEY  TODAY  !  THANKS  !  DOC  THANKS  FOR  HANDLING    ALL  THE  PAY  PAL  ! YOUR    PACKAGE  WILL  SHIP  TOMMROW !
> 
> THANKS AGAIN  YOU  GUYS !  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU SHIPED IT YESTERDAY?????????? WHAT WAS THAT CONFORMAITION NUMBER FOR THEN?


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

i want the c3500, pm me


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone have any kits(untouched), or projects, barely touched????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 2 2007, 09:20 PM~7823464
> *Anyone have any kits(untouched), or projects, barely touched????
> *


Send a message to lowridermodels! lol he will sell you a kit!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 2 2007, 08:23 PM~7823500
> *Send a message to lowridermodels! lol he will sell you a kit!
> *


 i just did....lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@May 2 2007, 07:40 PM~7822084
> *I THOUGHT YOU SHIPED IT YESTERDAY?????????? WHAT WAS THAT CONFORMAITION NUMBER FOR THEN?
> *



yours shipped the 1st ! DOC's getting gift for helping me with this transaction ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't know if anyone would want this but it is up for *TRADE* cause I don't wanna mess with Money Orders right now.

Pontiac Club de Mer.............it's a kit from '95 I believe.



















PM me with what ya have if you want it. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 2 2007, 10:49 PM~7823747
> *Don't know if anyone would want this but it is up for TRADE cause I don't wanna mess with Money Orders right now.
> 
> Pontiac Club de Mer.............it's a kit from '95 I believe.
> ...




DANG ! IT HAS A RIDER AND HIS BITCH ! THAT ALONE WOULD ADD SOME NEAT DETAIL TO A CRUZER ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:05 PM~7823874
> *DANG  !    IT  HAS  A  RIDER  AND  HIS  BITCH  !    THAT  ALONE  WOULD ADD  SOME  NEAT  DETAIL  TO  A  CRUZER !  :biggrin:
> *


He don't look like the low low driving type. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 11:21 PM~7824030
> *He don't look like the low low driving type.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T LET THE HAIR CUT FOOL YOU ! LOOK AT HIS RIGHT HAND ! EITHER HE'S GETTING READY TO HIT SOME SWITCHES ! OR HE'S GOING IN TO GET SOME STINKY ON HIS PINKY ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 2 2007, 11:21 PM~7824030
> *He don't look like the low low driving type.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You could always cut his head off and put a Hommies head on him. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

THIS POS IS FOR SALE!!! 

MY DAMN FAN FELL ON THIS,  AND NOW ITS IN A MILLION PEICES, THE BODY IS INTACT THOUGH, BUT THE SUSPENSION IS FUCKED, CUSTOM SPEAKER SETUP IS CRACKED, SO ITS FOR SALE... 

thsi is the second fuckin model been broken by the fan... this and my jeep.... 

so pretty much teh body is for sale .... the rest is funked....im aksin $25 shipped... cuz teh body is all opened up AND hinged, AND custom painted, but now it has clear on it, so its shiny, and if you buy it , i will polish it for you!... and ill throw in the rest of the kit too... anyone interested?


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 06:15 AM~7197075
> *What  are  you  lookin  to  spend?
> 
> Something  like  this    i  would  have  to  charge  200.00
> ...


Bro that is a work of art do you have a site where you have more cars posted or do you only take orders for them.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I have these up for grabs. Again I would rather trade, but if you would rather buy shoot me an offer cause you never know. :biggrin: 

'69 Cougar New, but open......'90's Ford F-350 New, but the rearend *IS* missing........MASH 4077th TV show dio kit New 1/35 scale.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn ryan i wish i could get that from you..

the bomb not the mini truck..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Are you going to sell that box coupe in the back.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 4 2007, 03:00 PM~7835136
> *Are you going to sell that box coupe in the back.
> *


wow, what a random comment. nobody has a clue what your talking about


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

im looking for any of these trucks. looking for chevy pickups, pm me if u have them for trade,


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

i have these for trade


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

this ain't the wanted ads, this is for built models!!!


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

oh sorry, but the wanted add still stands, im in need of any of these trucks


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:25 PM~7824072
> *DON'T  LET  THE  HAIR  CUT    FOOL  YOU !    LOOK  AT  HIS  RIGHT    HAND  !  EITHER    HE'S  GETTING  READY    TO  HIT  SOME  SWITCHES  !  OR HE'S  GOING  IN  TO  GET  SOME  STINKY  ON  HIS  PINKY  !  :biggrin:
> *



Thats why the chick on the box is grinning.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I figured I post this one up for you guys that like the small scale stuff. 

It's a 1/43 scale Dio comes with everything seen on the box. The Viper is a diecast though. For sale or trade, Please PM with offers.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice dio i wish i had the money and the room for one..


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

well heres what i have for  MONEY ORDERS ONLY

Old Chrysler 300c, and a 69 camaro(no roof)









49 mercury(chop top)









firebird









corvette

















32 vickie(chop top)









64 impalas(i have a few more, and a 61 with no top)

















random tires....









trailer...


























More pics of each item upon equest

please, reasonable offers and trades only


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

a few more pics.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whats in that plastic box?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 5 2007, 06:59 PM~7841179
> *whats in that plastic box?
> *


Some other shit, i'm not wanting to sale, just extra parts, shit that might come in handy...lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I know this isnt forr this thread but does anyone have a old 64 impala that there useing for parts???

Im in need of a hood and front suspention parts, mabey more just please PM me is anyone gots that suff.


Thanks


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

And another qick add my toyota hilux and chevy doolie are sold to lowridermodels.

I still have This custom Chevy 1500 for sale 30$ shipped o.b.o




























If interested please PM me for more info!!!

thanks


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 5 2007, 10:22 PM~7841539
> *And another qick add my toyota hilux and chevy doolie are sold to lowridermodels.
> 
> I still have This custom Chevy 1500 for sale 30$ shipped o.b.o
> ...


finish that shit


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 2 2007, 06:29 PM~7818403
> *$150+shipping
> 
> 
> ...


ima see what ebay can pull on this next week


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 4 2007, 01:35 PM~7834566
> *I have these up for grabs. Again I would rather trade, but if you would rather buy shoot me an offer cause you never know.  :biggrin:
> 
> '69 Cougar New, but open......'90's Ford F-350 SOLD........MASH 4077th TV show dio kit New 1/35 scale.
> ...


Pontiac Club de Mer.............it's a kit from '95 I believe.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I also have TWO 1966 Riviara Kits ONE'S DOLD plated.



Please PM me for more info!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 8 2007, 05:54 PM~7861258
> *I also have TWO 1966 Riviara Kits ONE'S DOLD plated.
> Please PM me for more info!!
> *


PICS


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Pictures avalible on PM request for my riviaras. I will sell them together for 40$ shipped or trade. Yes there are 2 lowrider bikes that come with them and one is gold plated as well


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 9 2007, 04:55 PM~7869476
> *Pictures avalible on PM request for my riviaras. I will sell them together for 40$ shipped or trade. Yes there are 2 lowrider bikes that come with them and one is gold plated as well
> *


Post the pictures here.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

looking for a small truck body ! non cut please ! looking for something like a mini truck or even a small suv like a blazer


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 9 2007, 04:52 PM~7869761
> *looking for a small truck body ! non cut please ! looking for something like a mini truck or even a small suv like a blazer
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the 2 rivis and the c1500 that s-10 forever is selling are sold,sold,sold!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 9 2007, 10:05 PM~7871657
> *the 2 rivis and the c1500 that s-10 forever is selling are sold,sold,sold!!!!!!!!
> *


lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone sellin anything bout 15-18.00 ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 12 2007, 10:10 AM~7888480
> *anyone sellin anything bout 15-18.00 ? ? ? ?  ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> *


i got a couple kits in my for saele thread for $10 shipped


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 09:40 AM~7826770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



still up for grabs, i lowered the price to$20 shipped :biggrin: just for my LIL homies


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^^ SALE PENDING^^^^


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone collect hotwheels?

got some grand nationals,,,,escalades,,,and one t-hunt c6r corvette


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 13 2007, 07:52 AM~7892979
> *anyone collect hotwheels?
> 
> got some grand nationals,,,,escalades,,,and one t-hunt c6r corvette
> *



find "didimakeyouscream"

he'll buy um all LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

grand natinal? how about a hearse?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a bunch of parts, and a few bodies, the mustang mach 1 is an almost full kit, might even have everything there, im not sure, the rest is parts from an elco, diecast caddy, s10's etc.. just a bunch of random parts, and theres a couple r/c car bodies and some decals, just a bunch of random shit i found when cleaning out a closest, make offers on it all plus shipping ofcourse, cuz i wont be doing shit with any of this... like i said, mustang might be a full complete kit, i know it has hood, windows, chasis, body, shit like that, engine i dont know if all the parts are there, seats interior i think might all be there... i think we paid like 20 some odd bucks for the mach 1...dont know tho.. heres some pics of the parts, junk, w/e u want to call it...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Can i get that caddy rear bumper???? PM me please


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 14 2007, 01:57 PM~7900105
> *Can i get that caddy rear bumper???? PM me please
> *


yea, if no one wants the whole group of parts


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Ok sweet please let me know!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 14 2007, 07:43 PM~7902562
> *Ok sweet please let me know!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What decals and what S-10 parts you got in there?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Can i have the elcamino?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 10:07 AM~7899740
> *heres a bunch of parts, and a few bodies, the mustang mach 1 is an almost full kit, might even  have everything there, im not sure, the rest is parts from an elco, diecast caddy, s10's etc.. just a bunch of random parts, and theres a couple r/c car bodies and some decals, just a bunch of random shit i found when cleaning out a closest, make offers on it all plus shipping ofcourse, cuz i wont be doing shit with any of this... like i said, mustang might be a full complete kit, i know it has hood, windows, chasis, body, shit like that, engine i dont know if all the parts are there, seats interior i think might all be there... i think we paid like 20 some odd bucks for the mach 1...dont know tho.. heres some pics of the parts, junk, w/e u want to call it...
> 
> 
> ...


pm me price...... 



FOR WHOLE LOT....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2007, 08:15 PM~7902816
> *pm me price......
> FOR WHOLE LOT....
> *


just make me an offer bro... just remember u pay shipping.. i can prolly throw it all in 1 box


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Come on i need the elco


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 05:54 PM~7903056
> *just make me an offer bro... just remember u pay shipping.. i can prolly throw it all in 1 box
> *


pm sent.........




yo monteman ill let ya know if i get em,then get ya a price on that model......


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Fa sho thanks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 06:08 PM~7903151
> *Fa sho thanks
> *


yup


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

scrapyard buys parts from didi........


ill let you know price on elco after i get it.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2007, 10:05 PM~7903664
> *scrapyard buys parts from didi........
> ill let you know price on elco after i get it.....
> *


  yep sold!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Lot of good stuff for sale in this topic. Here's another one

Silverado Dancer, ready to go. 65 plus shipping

http://www.scalelows.com/videos/silverado.wmv


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice vid


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo..................shiny..........lol.........i want it, but i need more cash......................maybe some other time


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2007, 03:22 PM~7957495
> *Lot of good stuff for sale in this topic. Here's another one
> 
> Silverado Dancer, ready to go. 65 plus shipping
> ...


nice rimz i can't find any like doz. mayb i'll find som here in tampal i jus movd here lik a week ago from las crucez, nm.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

oru could buy that, and get the rims, and then see how to do the dancer setup....... :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

naw, i don't hav dat kind of $$$, i also wanna build my own setup without copying


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

You gotta PM 1ofaknd


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 23 2007, 08:24 PM~7966010
> *You gotta PM 1ofaknd
> *


already replied to it


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

lol i saw that now you gots another lol


----------

